# [solved] dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2 und app-misc/ca-certificates

## forrestfunk81

Hallo, 

Beim Installieren von Icedtea bekomme ich einen Zertifikatsfehler:

```
 *      /var/tmp/portage-ondisk/portage/dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2/image///usr/lib64/icedtea7/jre/bin/tnameserv

 *      /var/tmp/portage-ondisk/portage/dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2/image///usr/lib64/icedtea7/jre/bin/unpack200

 * Generating cacerts file from certificates in /usr/share/ca-certificates/

unable to load certificate

140073389561512:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:696:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE

 * ERROR: dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 5098:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           openssl x509 -text -in "${c}" >> all.crt || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea-bin-7  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage-ondisk/portage/dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage-ondisk/portage/dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage-ondisk/portage/dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2/temp/certgen'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage-ondisk/portage/dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2/work/icedtea-2.2'

```

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?

----------

## demiurg

Welche Version von app-misc/ca-certificates ist installiert?

Ergebnis von 

eix ca-certificates lautet?

Gruß

----------

## forrestfunk81

Es funktioniert weder mit app-misc/ca-certificates-20120212 noch mit app-misc/ca-certificates-20120623

----------

## demiurg

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Es funktioniert weder mit app-misc/ca-certificates-20120212 noch mit app-misc/ca-certificates-20120623

 

Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass ich nach der Umstellung der sun-java Lizenz und dem damit verbundenen manuellen Download (jre und jdk) so ca. im Mai den Schritt zu icedtea ausprobiert habe und da auch an der "certificate-Hürde" bei icedtea gescheitert bin. Da ich keine Java Programmierung betreibe, bin ich auf die jeweils stable icedtea-bin ausgewichen, die keine Probleme mit den Zertifikaten hatte.

Ich habe eben mal in meiner Testumgebung einen erfolgreichen Probelauf gehabt. no-multilib CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

bisher nur icedtea-bin-6.1.11.3  installiert mit manuell gesetztem USE-Flag nsplugin

in /etc/portage/portage.keywords 

dev-java/icedtea ~amd64

dev-java/icedtea-web ~amd64

nachgetragen

stable ca-certifcates-20111025 waren schon installiert

emerge -pv icedtea hat zusätzlich reingezogen

npapi-sdk-0.27

javatoolkit-0.3.0-r6

lsb-release-1.4

ant-core-1.8.4-r1

ant-nodeps-1.8.4

icedtea-7.2.2.1

icedtea-web-1.2-r7

und ohne Fehler compiliert. Mit den noch maskierten Versionen der ca-certifikates >20111025 habe ich es jetzt nicht getestet.

Gruß

----------

## forrestfunk81

Auch mit den von dir angegebenen Versionen funktionierts bei mir nicht. Der Build läuft immer ohne Probleme, aber kurz vor dem Kopieren von den temporären in die Installationspfade kommt dieser Zertifikatsfehler.

```
Generating cacerts file from certificates in /usr/share/ca-certificates/

unable to load certificate

140073389561512:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:696:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
```

Mit der stabilen Version von app-misc/ca-certificates-20111025

```
ls -al /usr/share/ca-certificates/

total 64

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 Jul 12 17:51 .

drwxr-xr-x 432 root root 20480 Jul 12 22:05 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Jul 12 17:51 brasil.gov.br

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Jul 12 17:51 cacert.org

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Jul 12 17:51 debconf.org

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Jul 12 17:51 gouv.fr

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 16384 Jul 12 17:51 mozilla

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Jul 12 17:51 signet.pl

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Jul 12 17:51 spi-inc.org

```

openssl hab ich folgende Versionen installiert: 0.9.8x und 1.0.1c

Ich kann ja erstmal bei der binären icedtea Version bleiben. Aber Zertifikatsfehler find ich trotzdem beunruhigend.

----------

## demiurg

Bei mir

ls -al /usr/share/ca-certificates/

insgesamt 48

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096  3. Sep 2011  .

drwxr-xr-x 203 root root  4096  8. Jul 04:05 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 16. Dez 2011  brasil.gov.br

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 16. Dez 2011  cacert.org

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 16. Dez 2011  debconf.org

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 16. Dez 2011  gouv.fr

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 16384 16. Dez 2011  mozilla

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 16. Dez 2011  signet.pl

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 16. Dez 2011  spi-inc.org

und openssl ausschließlich stable 1.0.0j installiert.

vllt. hilft nach Deinstallation der Zertifikate noch ein 

rm -r /usr/share/ca-certificates und Kontrolle ob /etc/ca-certificates,conf auch mit der Deinstallation verschwunden ist, ansonsten manuelle Entfernung, mit anschließender Neuinstallation der Zertifikate und die Rückkehr auf openssl-1.0.0j

----------

## forrestfunk81

Vielen Dank demiurg,

nach diversen Versuchen funktionierts jetzt. Ausschlaggebend war das manuelle Löschen von /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla, welches nach deinstallieren von ca-certificates stehen blieb.

app-misc/ca-certificates-20111025

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0j

dev-java/icedtea-7.2.2.1

----------

## demiurg

Bitte,

darum liebe ich gentoo. Ich kann schon mal in den Tiefen der Dinge schrauben und mit eigenen Experimenten weiterkommen.

Zu guter Letzt gibt es das Forum.

Prost #more beer

----------

